# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  geisha, geiko, geigi

## mashamania

What is the difference?

----------


## MOG

There is no defference in meaning. -sha means a person, -ko is a girl(s) -gi is a girl(s) who entertain sb with music or dance.

----------


## mashamania

Thank you!   ::

----------


## mashamania

Mog, what are the characters for kamikaze and shinfu? Is there a reason for the difference in name if they are the same characters? 
Thanks!

----------


## MOG

Shinpuu and kamikaze are the same in kanji, 神風.
And they have the same meaning, just kamikaze is used often imho.

----------


## mashamania

Mog-san, can shinto be spelled also as shindo, and on the same token bushido spelled also as bu-shi-to, since the kanji is the same? 
Thanks

----------


## MOG

Shinto and Shindo has the same kanji, 神道, but they have different meanings. Shinto is the ethnic religion that we all know, while Shindo has two meanings, one is “gods” and the other is “the roads to the graveyards”, which are seen mostly in China. 
Bushido is called only Bushido, there is no bu-shi-to. Reading the kanji 道 as tou is a pretty rare case  ::  
P.S. lol I didn't know why did you write bu-shi-to separately until I post it. Oh, $hit  ::

----------


## mashamania

> 神道 Shindo has two meanings, one is “gods”

 One meaning of shindo is just "gods" plural? Adding 道 just makes 神 plural?

----------


## MOG

No, 神道 here means the same as 神祇(jingi), which is the contracted form of 天神(tenjin)地祇(chigi), and they respectively represent 天津神(amatukami; gods in takamagahara) and 国津神(kunitsukami; gods appeared on the earth). I'm not sure why shindo is the equivalent of jingi, while Shinto itself is not. There should be some reason for it but I don't know  ::

----------

